# Kitchen surface protection



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

As part of a new kitchen I have plucked for granite work tops - whilst they are shiney and new, there must be something in my detailing kit bag that I can protect or seal them with...

C5 or just a QD - anyone do similar in their kitchen and have any suggestions please?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I am not a H&S fanatic, and don't want to pee on your chips and I suspect the question is at least half humorous ...

I guess it depends how fussy you are but, if you were in a professional kitchen, you would need to prove that any preparation you put on was food safe. There are dedicated granite sealers which are. Car stuff not so much...

I'd also worry about longevity, given the need to clean surfaces regularly. 

I've had granite and composite surfaces. Yes, untreated granite is porous and can be stained irretrievably by coloured liquids and grease but it tends to look after itself better than composite with fairly minimal (say, bi-yearly) maintenance with a specialist sealer. 

Just avoid spilling massively acidic or alkaline things on it and use trivets for hot pots etc.

Peter


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Cheers Peter,

In all honesty, the H&S element didn't even cross my mind....but we may have just come up with step one of the perfect crime :lol:

Makes sense that I get the right stuff for it - whilst car products may work on chrome rads, shower screens and mirrors....I will keep my detailing fetish out of the kitchen!


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I had black granite worktops in my kitchen about 7 years ago, we used to keep them clean with APC until there was a chip in the edge and a specialist came out, said we had been doing it all wrong and the granite needed a surface protection. He suggested a simple wax polish as used for furniture. 

I really thought he was nuts, a polish meant for wood cannot work on granite.

Totally wrong, he said the best wax polish was from Lidl, they do two sorts, multi surface and furniture, buy the furniture polish which will cost about 60p.

Works superbly, high gloss finish, nothing sticks, no streaks.

I would suggest that it will do the job at least as well as your detailing products which will cost you a lot more to replace.

He did say dont buy Mr Sheene or Pledge, they dont have enough wax content.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Thanks GP, Will have a look next time I pass one.

The fitters have left me a drawstring bag with some cleaners in it - I will give the instructions a read and see what it actually is


----------

